# Thais in Cyprus - Limassol Area



## expat10 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi All, 

I'm new to the forum - I've looked through a lot of great information - so thanks! 

Just wondering if there are any Thais living in and around Limassol? I arrive in about 4 weeks time with my husband to Cyprus.
We've been living and working in Thailand and I have been learning the Thai language, I'm just starting to get the hang of it (well the tones) and I feel it would be a shame to give it away. I would like to try and continue if possible and speaking on a regular basis with someone else that speaks Thai or if someone knows of a language centre? I've looked online but couldn't find anything at this stage. 

If anyone has any suggestions that would be great. 

Thanks.


----------

